# Bacteria Issue with Einstein



## CanadianKaren (Jan 5, 2011)

Einstein's has not been himself, poops are very wet and he shakes them out when he goes, he stays puffed up most of the day and he is normally very active and warm feet which are now cooler. He throws up his food sometimes too. We went to vet and had poop tested and found he has very little bacteria in his tummy. They gave me Bene Bac Gel to add to food and said add apple cider vinegar to his water. Vet said it will take a while to get him better. My question is can i give him a probiotic yogurt or kefir to eat as well ? I feel bad for him, he is not any better and we when to the vet over 15 days ago. Any suggestions are welcome. thanks.


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Karen,

Dairy is not recommended for budgies because they can't really digest it. Since your budgie is already having digestion problems, I don't think it is a good idea to feed him dairy of any kind. Since Einstein has been sick for so long even after treatment, you may need to take him back to the vet. 

Good luck with Einstein! I hope he feels better soon!

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry Einstein is ill, was the vet you saw an avian vet? With the symptoms you have described he may be quite ill and I think further testing is in order. At the very least another fecal exam and a crop swab to see if there is bacteria in the crop needs to be done. When administering medication in the food and water you can never be sure if the bird is getting enough medication in their system to take care of the problem. I would contact the vet and let him know that there has not been any improvement and maybe he will change the medication to something that you would give directly into the mouth. Since there has not been any improvement please do not wait any longer to let the vet know.


----------



## CanadianKaren (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes it is a avian vet, but unfortunately not my regular one, she retired  i miss her dearly - i was more confident with her care. Maybe time to change clinics. i have spent a lot of money on Einstein at that clinic..some may recall Einstein broke his leg a few years back i take my birds health very seriously and go to vet as soon as possible. I live in east Toronto, if anyone on here knows a good avian vet please let me know. meanwhile i will go back to mine and see what they can do. thx.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry to hear little Einstein is so ill. :hug:
It's definitely best that you consult an Avian Vet since there has been no improvement.
Sending prayers and healing energy for your little one.

Please be sure to update us on his condition in this thread. I hope little Einstein will have a full and speedy recovery.

Best wishes*


----------



## slavik0627 (Mar 22, 2012)

What kind of bacteria your vet found?
We had almost the same problem with our flock, birds were shivering, fluffy, not active, still eating but trow up all the time. Vet visit didn't help much, they found a bacteria, but couldn't come up with the treatment. One of the budge breeder recommended Ronivet-S 12%, it worked well, entire flock went from "walking dead" to "happily ever after".
The apple cider vinegar doesn't cure, it helps for digestion and you need to add into water almost all the time, but if bacteria is growing, it won't help. Also, personally, I won't take chances by giving yogurt or any probiotics to your friend.


----------

